# Keaton Beach 5/04



## Georgiaboy (Oct 4, 2007)

We spent the weekend at Keaton Beach. Saturday, the wind was awful and all but precluded a family fishing trip. We were able to get out late Saturday and found a few fish.

Wife caught the nicest keeper trout we had. Trout was actually over 20" -- we have to learn how to take pictures to make the fish look bigger. I saw one thread about holding the fish with outstretched arm (I'll have to try that :banghead).










Kids caught several bluefish and several small sharks.




























A couple of pictures with a fishing rod in my favorite shape.



















Here's a man enjoying his day.










Total count: 2 keeper trout, 5 bluefish, 1 spanish, one short king mackerel, a bunch of ladyfish, a bunch of sharks,bunch of black sea bass, and several short trout. All in all a good weekend. We finished cleaning the boat about an hour ago and the kids are ready again.


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for the report. Love keaton! Would take an annual trip there. Now wehave a place in Suwannee.


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

that is where we usually go for hurricane evac.....wonderful area. good fishing, great for the family. Would like to go at a time that there isn't a H...... Good catch!!


----------

